# Help With Id



## Tonym47 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Guys    Can anyone ID the parts in this picture?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes. It is a big red "X". Your pic no workie.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 22, 2015)

The "X" I see is more like Crimson fading to dark pink terminations......


----------



## davidh (Mar 22, 2015)

im glad we figured that one out fer ya


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 22, 2015)

*X* (named _ex_ /ˈɛks/, plural _exes_[1]) is the twenty-fourth letter in the ISO basic Latin alphabet. In Roman numerals, it represents 10.

More info can be found here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 22, 2015)

That's where the treasure is buried. Dig below it.


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 22, 2015)

I tried digging and the X keeps moving.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 22, 2015)

you guys are a blast


----------



## jtrain (Mar 22, 2015)

I believe it is part X


----------



## Tonym47 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonym47 said:


> Hi Guys    Can anyone ID the parts in this picture?


----------



## NightWing (Mar 23, 2015)

My X moved to Georgia.


----------



## Tonym47 (Mar 23, 2015)

OK OK I screwed up


----------



## bpratl (Mar 23, 2015)

NightWing said:


> My X moved to Georgia.


 Good one, I had to laugh.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 23, 2015)

NightWing said:


> My X moved to Georgia.



I think I met here at a party...

Just kidding...


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Tony,  we all make mistakes ,some of us are warped and take the oppertunity to have a laugh with it. Please ,no harm was intended. Now I'm scared to try to post a picture........I'll review the procedure before trying it and most likely still foul it up on the first few tries. "Say lavee" as we say in Texas


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonym47 said:


> OK OK I screwed up


 
 Tommy We wern't poken fun at you, We have all had problems lerning the new forum. Hope you can get the pictures loaded. We all like tol pic's If you need help one of the mods will be glad to help.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 23, 2015)

And I just wan't to say, I think the " What is it , Help ID " threads are the best. I like trying to figure it out and some of the wild guses are just to funny.  That is the first thing I look for when I come here.


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 25, 2015)

Hah, this thread was a crack up . But did you ever ID the parts you were asking about?


----------

